# FA: Stairwell On It's On Zone?



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Wibber said:


> Came accross a fellow that suggests that every Stairwell has to be on its own zone in a fire alarm system.
> 
> Does anybody know of a rule citation that would apply... likely NFPA?


 I can't quote the rule, but any F A s I have ever done, I have always counted a stairwell as a seperate zone.


Anyone?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

An electrical inspector, building inspector, or fire marshal, should be able to confirm this.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Years ago stairwells were on there own zone so they could trigger a exhaust fan to clear smoke. I think the latest and greatest is to not pull fresh air ino the stairwells so the requirment changed.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Who is still installing hardwired zones?

All we install at this point are addressable devices which be 'zoned' via software to do things like trigger smoke exhaust fans etc.


----------



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Who is still installing hardwired zones?
> 
> All we install at this point are addressable devices which be 'zoned' via software to do things like trigger smoke exhaust fans etc.


It's not really a question of how it's achieved. It more related to whether it has to annunciate to clearly specify that an alarm condition exists in that area of the building.

FYI, there's still quite a few non-addressable systems installed here in the Yukon. Getting a programmer to come here is a costly venture.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i never installed them on there own zone, with its own set of wires before but we used an addressable system and we would know what smoke detector went off by looking at the panel


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Wibber said:


> Came accross a fellow that suggests that every Stairwell has to be on its own zone in a fire alarm system.
> 
> Does anybody know of a rule citation that would apply... likely NFPA?



No such rule,to my knowledge.

This would be up to the fire prevention div. and probably would depend on the type of building/occupancy.


----------



## quietshane (Jun 26, 2011)

Here yes each stair on its own zone. I think smoke on top of stairs and every 3 floors going down. Also operates stair press fan.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Who is still installing hardwired zones?
> 
> All we install at this point are addressable devices which be 'zoned' via software to do things like trigger smoke exhaust fans etc.


What manufacture do you like to use for addressable systems..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

In my area, the zoning of fire alarms is dictated by local codes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Having stairwells be their own zone (whether by wire or having the software zone them) seems to be very traditional, but I'd be hard pressed to come up with a code citation for someone.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

FWIW, the zoning of multi floor buildings can get pretty complex depending on how complex your local codes might be, and it gets even more complex when voice evacuation is involved. Of course modern addressable panels take much of the hassle out of the field wiring with respect to zoning and it's much more easily configurable with the programming.


----------



## bakerbrynn (Oct 13, 2010)

In school they told us a separte zone (software addressable or hardwired) is required for smokes in each stairwell, elevator shaft, and every floor, as a minimum. I think most now are programmed zones with an isolation module (ie ISO -X module for notifier system) for each "separate zone" (when specified by engineer not req'd)


----------



## Johny Wingert (Aug 16, 2012)

*zone rules*

they are covered under the ULC spec governing the installation. In Alberta stairwells alway have and still are required to be a seperate zone in a conventional system, but can be on the main loop with proper isolation moduals for a addressable


----------

